

Thermoelectric bracelet that helps maintain a comfortable body temperature - mtx
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/madmec-design-competition-1017.html

======
brownbat
The argument for energy savings seems a little specious.

We don't need fancy new electronics for that, if people just wore coats
indoors, we would save a ton of heating energy. It wouldn't be as significant,
but adopting lighter fabrics or a more tropical style of business dress could
go pretty far in summer.

Persuading people to go along with such changes, even with a little help from
another powered device, might present another challenge.

I've known some building managers who've adopted an HVAC by attrition
approach, forcing people to accommodate to odd extremes. They usually aren't
very popular.

------
officialjunk
> ... can help maintain your perceived thermal comfort.

so it's just a hack that doesn't actually help regulate your temperature. i
wonder if this can actually have negative health impacts by tricking your body
to not actually regulate its internal temperature properly because of the
misdirection?

